# Let's Reminisce: First Book You Read on Kindle



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

Now that a lot of us have our 2nd gen Kindle's we're just so used to reading on them. But remember that feeling we all had when we finished our FIRST book on our first eReader (at least most of us it was our first) Kindle.

So lets think back, what was the first book you read start to finish on your kindle? Is there an interesting story behind it? Were you forced? Were you laughed at? Were your friends and family supporting ?

Me?

I'm an early adopter of technology, so I was excited to try it out.

I reread my all time favorite fun-to-read-sci-fi Ender's Game. I probably finished it in a few days. I really couldn't put my Kindle down and people, seemed to look at me funny when I was reading in public (that is, only when I noticed, when my eyes glanced up from the page). 

Now, of course, it's much more well known an popular, and people usually just ask me if I like reading it.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Err, it was _Wishful Drinking_ by Carrie Fisher.  Don't laugh! I saw her one-woman play and wanted to hear more dirt. Sadly, the book didn't provide anymore insight than her play...


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine was _The Final Empire_ by Brandon Sanderson on my KK. I had gotten the book as one of Tor's free ebooks they were sending out as a promotion to them releasing a new content site. Since this was the guy tapped to finish the Wheel of Time, I was really curious to see what he could offer. Thankfully it was an excellent book and makes me feel confidant in his capabilities to wrap up The Wheel of Time.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

First Kindle first book right now.

Robert Parkers:
High Profile.

I have the hard cover and was about 1/3 into it when my K2 came so I downloaded the book to finish it.
2 more evenings and I will be done.

I am just a little new K owner...
Not like all the other grown ups.

But I wanted to share.
Next book on the K!

Sonny Barger: Hell's Angel!

Eric


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Twilight by Stephanie Meyer was mine..


----------



## Kim1961 (Jan 12, 2009)

_The Hour I First Believed_ by Wally Lamb. Just got my K2 on Tuesday and have already devoured a book. I am sooooo happy with this belated Christmas present


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

it was Midnight's Daughter by Karen Chance







. Loved it. It runs along side Karen's other seres, the cassie palmer. They include some of the same characters, you get to see a different sides of the character, which I found interesting. includes a couple laughs. I recommend this to Vicki Pettersson, Kim Harrison, and Charlaine Harris fans. I'm just waiting for the next book to come out.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

The Story of Edgar Sawtelle by David Wroblewski


----------



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

I was working my way through Stephen King's Dark Tower series again when my Kindle came in. I immediately purchased Song of Susannah and The Dark Tower. Technically those were my first two reads though I kinda view the whole DT series as one big tome. 

Also, that would make Wolves of the Calla (DT 5) the last pbook I read over the past 14-15 months. I haven't looked back.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The hugely disappointing *Good In Bed *by Jennifer Weiner. Not recommended.

L


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Elijsha said:


>


I'm waiting to read that, too - enjoy it? Too bad it's $12.57 yet!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Outlander, by Diana Gabaldon. (All 600 pages!)


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

r0b0d0c, i liked it, gives you great insight into why bill is bill. 

oh and i got it for 9.99 so i think it'll come back down.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The hugely disappointing *Good In Bed *by Jennifer Weiner. Not recommended.
> 
> L


Check. [note to self: weiner, no good in bed]


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

A Clive Cussler book - Treasure of Khan. Very good Dirk Pitt book.


----------



## Rhonlynn (Feb 13, 2009)

LOLOL...Curious Case of Benjamin Buttons. It's short, but a pretty good story. Odd that it became a movie. 

I've not seen the movie yet.

--Rhodna


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just got my Kindle today, and I haven't finished anything yet, but I am currently reading:

MCSE: Windows Server 2003 Active Directory and Network Infrastructure Design Study Guide: Exam 70-297 (I need to recertify myself.)
Winning Poker Tournaments One Hand at a Time Volume I
The Gunslinger [The Dark Tower I]

I am splitting time between all three since my brain needs time to process the hard learning (MCSE) and the soft learning (Poker stragety) I am using the fiction to allow my mind to take breaks.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Heart Shaped Box -Joe Hill


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens, which I had been putting off reading for many years.

I got my Kindle last week and I'm about 2/3 of the way through it - just started Book the Third. It's not looking good at the moment for Mr Darnay.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

My First Six-Pack on Kindle:

Pride & Prejudice by Jane Austen
The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins
Hell's Angel by Sonny Barger
Escape by Carolyn Jessop
Caravans by James Michener
In Cold Blood by Truman Capote

I always read several books at once


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I got my Kindle yesterday and read Stephen King's _UR_ last night. It really was horrible, but I was enjoying the whole process so I had a hard time putting it down.

I have a nasty feeling I'm going to go broke buying books for this thing.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thumper, be sure to vist our threads for free or bargain books. Kindleboarders are great at finding the deals .. my first 120 books cost me about $120, with a couple at $9.99 but many for free or cheap.

The first book I started was _The Hour I First Believed_ by Wally Lamb. but then some friends wanted to read that for a book club so I stopped. So the first I read from start to finish was Mark Twain's _Innocents Abroad_.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I got my Kindle yesterday and read Stephen King's _UR_ last night. It really was horrible, but I was enjoying the whole process so I had a hard time putting it down.
> 
> I have a nasty feeling I'm going to go broke buying books for this thing.


You can also do a search at the Amazon kindle store for "-domain" (no quotes) and then choose lowest to high. This will show you the freebie and cheap books - quite a few actually.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Shadowfires by Dean Koontz, I had been reading the book when my Kindle came so of course I downloaded it to finish.


----------



## rmaiolo (Feb 26, 2009)

Ulysses by James Joyce...of course..

second was House of Seven Gables


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My first 2 books were Leslie's FAQ and _The Color of Magic _ by Terry Pratchett


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine was also Leslie's FAQ - darn good recommendation by the good folks here!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rhonlynn said:


> LOLOL...Curious Case of Benjamin Buttons. It's short, but a pretty good story. Odd that it became a movie.
> 
> I've not seen the movie yet.
> 
> --Rhodna


Don't go to the movie expecting anything having to do with the short story. The only thing they have in common is the title.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> In Cold Blood by Truman Capote


This is on the Kindle? I might go back and re-read this one. It's been a few years.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> My first 2 books were Leslie's FAQ and _The Color of Magic _ by Terry Pratchett





> Mine was also Leslie's FAQ - darn good recommendation by the good folks here!


Ah, thank you! I appreciate the support.

L


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie's FAQ was my first book too!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> Leslie's FAQ was my first book too!


And Leslie needs to buckle down and get cooking on version 2 of the FAQ!

L


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This is on the Kindle? I might go back and re-read this one. It's been a few years.
> 
> L


Awesome. His prose is breathtaking.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And Leslie needs to buckle down and get cooking on version 2 of the FAQ!
> 
> L


Leslie's FAQ was also my first book. And yes, Leslie, you do need to get busy. My mom's K2 came a couple days ago. Beleive it or not, I have not opened the box. I'm not strong, just been busy. LOL. Anyway, she's getting it as a gift in April and I want her to be able to read FAQ - K2. She's horrible at reading manuals. She'd rather just push buttons and have me fix whatever she messes up later. LOL. I'm sure, since I've been talking about Leslie's book, she'll read this particular manual.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Awesome. His prose is breathtaking.


I have read it several times over the years. I read it the first time when it was fairly new. It came out in 1966 and I probably read it in the summer of 1967 (it was on the bookshelf in our summer house in NH and I picked it up). I would have been 12. We had a thread around here on first "grown up" books you read as a kid and this would definitely be high on that list for me.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Leslie's FAQ was also my first book. And yes, Leslie, you do need to get busy. My mom's K2 came a couple days ago. Beleive it or not, I have not opened the box. I'm not strong, just been busy. LOL. Anyway, she's getting it as a gift in April and I want her to be able to read FAQ - K2. She's horrible at reading manuals. She'd rather just push buttons and have me fix whatever she messes up later. LOL. I'm sure, since I've been talking about Leslie's book, she'll read this particular manual.


My daughter is going to visit my sister for the weekend so I will have a quiet house tomorrow. My plan is to get up early and really get to work with the manuscript and my K2. Spend time figuring out features and answering questions. When I put my mind to something, I can be really productive.

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> So the first I read from start to finish was Mark Twain's Innocents Abroad.


Seamonkey, is it....dead? lol, I stumbled across a first edition of Innocents Abroad a few years ago. It was funny. I used part of it in a discussion on India for my Ladies Aid Society. They have not asked me to speak again after that.

But I digress.

The first two books I read on Lola were Lamb by Christopher Moore, and The Between Boyfriends Book by Cindy Chupak. Both are on my top 10 list of favorites ever.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> Twilight by Stephanie Meyer was mine..





Trekker said:
 

> Finished the series with Breaking Dawn, first book on my K1.


Me too! I was so happy-for one reason I didn't have to lug around that big 'ol book!
kjn


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Me too! I was so happy-for one reason I didn't have to lug around that big 'ol book!


You raise an excellent point, kjn. I read all of the Twilight series on my kindle, without the benefit of having seen the actual books. I was shocked to see how huge they were! And for teens, at that!

I personally could not read Outlander in the DTV, and now I'm more than halfway through Voyager.

So my kindle is saving me from dragging around big heavy books, which is fantastic. Because given the choice between a huge book that's difficult to keep open, and a smaller book that I've read before, I always went for the smaller one. Now the actual physical size of the book is a non-issue.



Spoiler



(Really? Claire gets kidnapped by the British Royal Navy, REALLY?)









Join Gertie and the gang in the book klub thread. Dragonfly in Amber starts next week!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> The first two books I read on Lola were Lamb by Christopher Moore, and The Between Boyfriends Book by Cindy Chupak. Both are on my top 10 list of favorites ever.


I had forgotten about this book. I read it a few years ago. My boyfriend found it in my bag and was like, what the heck. LOL. I told him it was study material for just in case. LOL.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ...given the choice between a huge book that's difficult to keep open, and a smaller book that I've read before, I always went for the smaller one. Now the actual physical size of the book is a non-issue.


Interesting, because I always went the exact opposite way. When looking and and buying DTBs, I always went for the huge thick ones. I wanted to get hours if not days of entertainment for my purchase dollars. There were years (if not decades) wherein I wouldn't even pick it up unless it was over 300 pages.

I know. I know. I probably missed a TON of great books. I was, however, really poor in those days, and book purchases were investments. I remember thinking that I'd know that I was making "enough" money when I didn't feel it necessary to wait for it to come out in paperback. (I think I was about 35 when that finally happened.) And now I have a Kindle, and pretty well don't defer anything. At this point it's a matter of "so many books...so little time."


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## knit4keeps (Jan 22, 2009)

My first Kindle -- my first book

Knit Two by Kate Jacobs


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

It was _1984_ by George Orwell. I had read it many years ago in a paper book but the prose stood the test of time very well. I also downloaded a sample of _Lord of the Flies_ which I didn't purchase since I had read it before but, unlike 1984, I had no interest in reading it again.

Patricia


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

patrisha said:


> It was _1984_ by George Orwell. I had read it many years ago in a paper book but the prose stood the test of time very well. I also downloaded a sample of _Lord of the Flies_ which I didn't purchase since I had read it before but, unlike 1984, I had no interest in reading it again.
> 
> Patricia


1984 is on my list to re-read ala K2.
I will order it today!
And I used to be friends and went to school with a couple of the kids that starred in Lord of the Flies movie.

Eric


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

World Without End by Ken Follett. Huge book. Had actually bought it in paper version hardback and gave it to a friend and bought it for Kindle. I have arthritis and a tendency toward carpal tunnel. What a relief not to have to carry that book around!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Great story...I got my Kindle while I was re-reading the Kim Harrison Hollows series. I was near the end of the book I was on and we were leaving for vacation the next day. I had the next two in the series in hardback, but there was no way I was packing them! So I downloaded them on my Kindle! It was great, I finished the book I was on and moved right on to the next one during my flight and didn't have to wrestle with my luggage! I was paranoid going through security though and had my Kindle hand checked. I think I sold three of them to security!


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Check. [note to self: weiner, no good in bed]


Okay. You got me. Almost fell out of my chair laughing. Thanks.


----------



## Mekanamom (Feb 27, 2009)

Brand-new Kindle owner... 1st book: Stephen King's _UR_.

Almost halfway through _Outlander_!


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

patrisha said:


> It was _1984_ by George Orwell. I had read it many years ago in a paper book but the prose stood the test of time very well. I also downloaded a sample of _Lord of the Flies_ which I didn't purchase since I had read it before but, unlike 1984, I had no interest in reading it again.
> 
> Patricia


Thanks for the reminder! I really need to reread this


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

patrisha said:


> It was _1984_ by George Orwell. I had read it many years ago in a paper book but the prose stood the test of time very well. I also downloaded a sample of _Lord of the Flies_ which I didn't purchase since I had read it before but, unlike 1984, I had no interest in reading it again.
> 
> Patricia


I read that one in High School and watched the movie as well.


----------



## bailey (Feb 12, 2009)

Figment said:


> Interesting, because I always went the exact opposite way. When looking and and buying DTBs, I always went for the huge thick ones. I wanted to get hours if not days of entertainment for my purchase dollars. There were years (if not decades) wherein I wouldn't even pick it up unless it was over 300 pages.
> 
> I know. I know. I probably missed a TON of great books. I was, however, really poor in those days, and book purchases were investments. I remember thinking that I'd know that I was making "enough" money when I didn't feel it necessary to wait for it to come out in paperback. (I think I was about 35 when that finally happened.) And now I have a Kindle, and pretty well don't defer anything. At this point it's a matter of "so many books...so little time."


_Exactly, _ Fig. Me, too. 

One of the nicest things about the Kindle is that I don't have that visual. I am sure I could figure it out from the specs, but it's nice not to.

First readings? UR (just couldn't resist.) Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society. Which, in fact, I only read because of the enthusiasm I saw here while waiting for my Kindle to arrive. It is now one of my all time favorites.

Currently, I'm almost done with the Richard North Patterson 'Eclipse" (Not to be confused with the Twilight series Eclipse). I have enjoyed it very much.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I had to re-read a favorite from my much younger days that I had not been able to find in DTV for years and years. It was _The Girl of the Limberlost _ by Gene Stratton Porter.

That is one thing I love about the Kindle. I have been able to find so many books that I loved when I was younger that I haven't been able to find in print. It is great to get to re-visit old favorites while also getting the lastest and greatest!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

SimonStern2 said:


> I just got my Kindle today, and I haven't finished anything yet, but I am currently reading:
> 
> MCSE: Windows Server 2003 Active Directory and Network Infrastructure Design Study Guide: Exam 70-297 (I need to recertify myself.)
> Winning Poker Tournaments One Hand at a Time Volume I
> ...


Simon, how's the formatting on the MCSE manual? I need to pick up a few myself, and would really prefer to read them on the Kindle.

The first book I started on my K2 was Alice in Wonderland, because it was free and I wanted to see how the formatting was. The first one I read from start to finish is an old favorite, "Sea Swept" by Nora Roberts.

That is really my favorite thing about my Kindle, I can carry most of my favorite books with me all the time, it's like always having old friends around to sit down with when you need a break.


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

My Kindle came yesterday and I read UR yesterday.  I'm reading The Ice Man now.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm enjoying seeing everyone's first Kindle books --- mine were both re-reads:  Mists of Avalon (Marion Zimmer Bradley) and Dracula (Bram Stoker).  I usually read at least 2 books at a time, and the Kindle makes this sooo much easier.

Kathie


----------



## brendon (Feb 13, 2009)

Hooked by Matt Richtel.  Excellent book.  My next was Deception Point by Dan Brown.  Also an excellent book.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Welcome Brendan, Latjoe, lb505, meglet, bailley, and mekanamom!

My first was Escape by Carolyn Jessup and Lauren Palmer,  since about that time there was a lot in the news about that sect of FLDS.  I remember that the experience of reading on the Kindle was kind of weird, like the words were just going into my brain minus something I couldn't quite put my finger on.  I think I missed the usual sensory experience of reading a book, holding book, turning pages, hearing the page turns, etc.  Soon a new sensory experience (holding kindle, clicking the next page button, looking at the dots at the bottom, etc.) took its place and now it seems very natural.  Plus, I really like all the added features.


----------



## mbw (Feb 16, 2009)

First time Kindle owner and my first book was Chasing Darkness by Robert Crais.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

First Kindle and my first book was Star Trek Vanguard Book 1. I know I'm a dork  .


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The hugely disappointing *Good In Bed *by Jennifer Weiner. Not recommended.
> 
> L


See, I would recommend that -- as well as the sequel, Certain Girls. I also liked In Her Shoes.

I read UR and Benjamin Button first, but my first novel sized read was:



IMO, the book was better than the movie.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> Heart Shaped Box -Joe Hill


I'm reading:



I love knowing he's King's son -- not to compare him, but to catch hints to his origins. A mention of Carrie, a quote from Shirley Jackson that King discussed at length in Danse Macabre. He's a quite talented writer all by his lonesome, but it's still a nice treat to be familiar with one of his main influences, if not in writing then in life.


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

This is my first Kindle, and the first book I downloaded is Timeline by Michael Crichton.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't have very far back to reminisce as the first book I finished was about 3 weeks ago. It was Restaurant At The End Of The Universe by Douglas Adams.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This is sad - I got my Kindle in late August and I can't remember which was the first book I read on it - I'm pretty sure it was Dead Until Dark (Charlaine Harris) - but it could've been Whiskey Sour (J.A. Konrath). I even looked back at my list of purchases, but I bought them both on the same day so that's no help. I really *am* getting old!!!


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a brand new kindle owner (my babies just about a week old now).  The first book I read was Promises in Death by JD Robb and then I just finished a re-read of Angels & Demons by Dan Brown.  Not sure what I will read next.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Esther said:


> Welcome Brendan, Latjoe, lb505, meglet, bailley, and mekanamom!
> 
> My first was Escape by Carolyn Jessup and Lauren Palmer, since about that time there was a lot in the news about that sect of FLDS. I remember that the experience of reading on the Kindle was kind of weird, like the words were just going into my brain minus something I couldn't quite put my finger on. I think I missed the usual sensory experience of reading a book, holding book, turning pages, hearing the page turns, etc. Soon a new sensory experience (holding kindle, clicking the next page button, looking at the dots at the bottom, etc.) took its place and now it seems very natural. Plus, I really like all the added features.


Yes, I did a big FLDS read when I first got my Kindle. I read Escape, then Shattered Dreams, and last, Stolen Innocence. I'd recommend all three -- they cover different times and give different perspectives.

Stolen Innocence has pictures so I redownloaded it on my new K2 to look at them again...they are much clearer on the new device. I can really see the difference.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> See, I would recommend that -- as well as the sequel, Certain Girls. I also liked In Her Shoes.


I know...and it got a lot good reviews. It started out good but I just felt like it fizzled at the end. But I did manage to read all the way through to the end so I guess I didn't hate it. I'll stop reading books I can't stand.

L


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I know...and it got a lot good reviews. It started out good but I just felt like it fizzled at the end. But I did manage to read all the way through to the end so I guess I didn't hate it. I'll stop reading books I can't stand.
> 
> L


Yeah, I will say the tone took a sharp turn.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Purchased my first Kindle in July of 2008.  My first read / Amazon download was a book that I've read in paperback many times over the years.  William Gibson's Neuromancer.  

Second book was Richard K. Morgan's Altered Carbon.  (Also a revisit of something that I read about once a year.)

- Walter.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

My first book read on my Kindle was Darkley Dreaming Dexter, as I am a big fan of the HBO show, Dexter.


----------



## madelonw1011 (Apr 23, 2009)

The first Kindle book I read was UR... c'mon, Stephen King writes a novella about a Kindle, what else would I have read?!!!

That's not what I really want to share here. I was in bed (I almost always read before I go to sleep) reading the hard cover edition of Cathedral of the Sea, which I had purchased at Costco for about $15-16. I have arthritis in my hands and the reading was getting more and more painful by the minute. My Kindle 2 was less than a week old. My sister had given me an Amazon gift card for Christmas... to buy Kindle books! Without getting out of bed, I went to the Kindle store, found the book, for $14.99. I had a minor debate with myself before hitting the purchase button. My book arrived in seconds and I found where I had left off in the paper book and I was off and reading.

The best was yet to come. In the morning, while checking my email, I found the receipt for my book purchase from the night before. I was charged $4.99 - somehow I got a $10 discount (that's what it said on the receipt) for some unknown reason.

Amazon continues to impress me with their customer service, ease of use... Amazon ROCKS!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I broke in my kindle reading President Lincoln: The Duty of a Statesman by William Lee Miller. The linkmaker didn't find the kindle version, but it's there. This link is to the paperback.


----------



## johussion (Apr 23, 2009)

UR by Stephen King...enjoyed it, and started rereading King's books on the Kindle.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

johussion said:


> UR by Stephen King...enjoyed it, and started rereading King's books on the Kindle.


Johussion,

Welcome Aboard! It is nice to have you here.

-sailor


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

First book I read on the Kindle was A Traitor to His Class--an excellent biography of FDR.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My first half of a book was finishing up Nation by Terry Pratchett... yes I rebought it after realizing how much better it was reading on my Kindle.  Took me two weeks to get through the first half in the DTB, one night to finish on my Kindle.  My first full book was The Big Over Easy by Jasper Fforde.


----------



## dickj (Nov 26, 2008)

First book was The Audacity of Hope by Barack Obama.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

When I 1st got my first kindle (a K2) I was about 4 1/2 months pregnant with my little boy (hes due in august) so I was in the baby mode. My first book was Belly Laughs by Jenny Mccarthy , totally funny and kept me laughing about a lot of things that dont seem so funny during pregnancy when you are in the midst of going thru them. 

I loved reading on my K2 and I have not looked back!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I re-read Anne of Green Gables by L.M. Montgomery


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

First time Kindle owner here.  My first read was Scarpetta by Patricia Cornwell.  I hadn't read her in a while so was anxious to revisit her work.  I enjoyed it.

I started buying books before my Kindle even got here.  I noticed that Adriana Trigiani had a couple of new books so I got those.  It had been some time since I'd read the first books in her Big Stone Gap series so I dug them up and reread the three I already had while waiting for my Kindle.  It always surprises me when I reread a book and it seems almost new to me.  (I guess I'm not a very thorough reader?) 

I was concerned about how I'd adjust to the Kindle because I really *use* my books -- underline, jot notes, stuff like that.  But....after reading about three pages on my Kindle, I found myself thinking....Ummmm, why did I wait so long?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't own a KK.  I was in the middle of the DTB "The Shack" the day I recieved my K2, so I ordered it immediately for my K2 and finished it on there  .  I haven't read another DTB since then!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I read five books (simultaneusly) when I first got my Kindle:

The Gunslinger - Stephen King (The Dark Tower)
Mrs. Doloway - Virginia Woolf
Sons and Lovers - D.H. Lawrence
Game of Thrones - George R R Martin
Northern Lights (The Golden Compass) - what's his name? (I loved the first book, and part of the second . . . by the end, I forgot his name . . . oh, now I remember - Pullman. It's a lesson in trilogies. You mustn't forget how to write in the middle, the reader will feel all the more cheated).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

My first book - cover to cover - was George R.R. Martin's "A Game of Thrones". 

Wait it was the users manual! I actually read it cover to cover first.

RAM


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The first book I read on Kindle was Neal Stephanson's The Diamond Age. Seemed strangely appropriate.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . . Looks interesting too. Here's the link:



Ann


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I was reading DTB of George R.R. Martin's A Storm of Swords.  And I had already purchased a DTB copy of A Feast for Crows.  After I got my Baby, I finished reading A Storm of Swords on her, took back A Feast for Crows and downloaded it too.  I haven't read another DTB since!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My first book was The Tsar's Daugther.  I love  Russian History and  reading about the Romanoffs.


----------

